# Progress time-line



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HI there,
I've been speedcubing for 5 months now, my record is 36 seconds, with an average of about 50 seconds, with half my solves between 40 and 50 seconds, and the other half between 50 and 60 seconds, roughly. Everybody posts their records but I was wondering after how long these times were achieved. For example, how long did it take people to get an average of 50s, 40s, 30s and 20s. Am I on track or am I rubish??


----------



## Todd (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,

There is a similar thread somewhere on thsi forum... typically it took people around 5 months to average sub 30.

It took me about 4 or 5 months to consistently average <40s but once i got there it took me only a few weeks to get to <30s.


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I have been speedcubing since about June? I am still a newbie. Please guide me!

2007 Aug 22 29.6 
2007 Aug 31 24.2 
2007 Sept 2 22.6 
2007 Sept 11 19.97 
2007 Sept 15 17.29 
2007 Sept 16 16.17 
2007 Sept 29 15.86
2007 Sept 29 13.44


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yish said:


> Hi, I have been speedcubing since about June? I am still a newbie. Please guide me!
> 
> 2007 Aug 22 29.6
> 2007 Aug 31 24.2
> ...



That's insane!!!!!! You got down to 13 seconds in a matter of 4 months?? I take it you use pure Fridrich? How many hours a day do you practice for???


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are single times, not averages. Look at his signature.


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

erm no actually >< those are averages.

because i have been telling a girl that i like about it..

and she helped me to log it haha.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, I misread it. Maybe because I assumed that you wouldn't be calling yourself a newbie and asking help on a forum where most members are beginners if you were sub-14...


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry.. but i am a bit insecure about my cubing.

cos i am a pure wrister (person who uses wrist to turn the cube) and the only finger tricks i know are like RuR' and using my ring finger to push the D layer and some thumbing to help in the fluidity of my movement.

and yes i use pure fridrich mixed with some beginner  FuRR'U'F' is still a useful tool to me sometimes. 

and contrary to the fact.. i usually go for a period of hardcore cubing, then i stop for a while. like a couple of days. then i continue. if not everything will be mechanical.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you mean by insecure about your cubing? Also, I thought mechanical was good, as in hardwiring oll and pll into your brain. It still seems pretty amazing to be able to achieve those averages in so little time. How did you proceed in your learning?


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

haha mechanical as in you.. you do purely for the speed, not for the fun.

well how did i proceed... the people in my school are in a rubik's craze. one of them is chue hsien. and he is way scary. i mean i use a wrist to turn (very awkward) and the uber fast turning of his fingers just scares the crap out of me haha.

well but he was my target, so i just focused on chasing up to him. then now i am seeking to widen the gap between us. it is getting very very hard though. and i try to make my each average improve. so if i get 29, my next average must try to be faster than 29 etc.

the progress i posted?  they are all consecutive..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't play just for speed, but I am interested in speed. I've also learnt the Lars Petrus method, The Heise method and the Human thistlethwaite algorithm. I'm also learning about group theory. So stop being a Smart Alec, get some manners and be constructive. And don't tell me you're not interested in speed cos that seems to be your obsession, vis-a vis of chue hsein


----------



## Theromy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's taken me just under 2 months to get a lucky 22.xx seconds, a non lucky 24.xx seconds and an average of 30.xx.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jason,

It took me about 5 to 6 months to reach sub-30 and another 8 months to reach sub-20 just concentrating on my Fridrich method. If you just want to improve your times quickly, I would recommend picking your favorite method and sticking to it. As for a time-line, everyone progresses at a different rate. Some people have gotten a sub-20 average in just a few months while others have taken many years (I thought I would never get there). It all depends on the person and most importantly... practice. Good luck.


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

jason you misunderstood.

if you play purely for speed, as in just to break the barriers, i myself find it very hard to do it. so i play for the fun of improving myself.

i heard that the block method is supposedly the fastest in solving it, but i am stuck at 40 seconds with it. like dirk said, find a method and stick to it. for me i am using pure CFOP. though i have not finished mugging all the algorithms.

you can hasten your progress time if you practice, but i find it best if you find a target to try and practice with. someone who is closer in timing with you and you practice with him.

but try not to smash barriers for the sake of smashing it, try to have fun along with it.

if you are stuck too long at a barrier say like sub 25. then try searching for a) fingers tricks b) better algorithms 3) cut down on your delay 4) check and see whether your cube is fast enough for you.

those are the main 4 ways of progressing in speed. the reason for sticking to one method, is so that there are less algorithms, you can spot faster to cut your delay.

i am using a store cube now, but i recently purchased a DIY cube so that ii can hopefully break the 13 second barrier.

that is the physical limitation part.

for mental, like i said just try and have fun and not be too mechanical. i find the murphy's law works here. if you expect too much of yourself, you will end up screwing up instead.

so try to relax while cubing.


----------



## sheriff (Oct 2, 2007)

i can't believe u use ur wrists and average 13 dude... i started cubing 10th April, practised considerably, and have 23.50 best avg, and 15.33 best single. i find it really hard to improve, though i only know 7 OLL.

you insist in being a "wrister" and doing 13-avg?? are you going to budapest? what's your name?


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

my name is yish.

i am 15 yrs old, 16 in a few weeks.

no i am not going because i cannot afford to.

and that was a lucky average i think >< you know those times when you are really high and you do a few good cubes in a row. my real average should be about 15.


----------



## sheriff (Oct 2, 2007)

same way, wrists and 15? i'm really astonished, do u have videos in the internet?? youtube?? mine, for examle, are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCb7_p7R-Oo

and OH:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmwRm8DW3S0


----------



## yish (Oct 2, 2007)

nope.. but i will post them up soon as my friend gets his phone camera to work.

it is just that i use more of my wrist rotation than finger flicks to turn my cube.. same as yours really, except that i use a lot less of my thumbs.

and nice solve.. but your cube seems a bit.. catchy. a bit rough. which resulted in a lot of your delays, otherwise that solve will be sub 30 for sure.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I have been cubing since March and I am not sub 20 yet. It really all depends on what you practice and how much you practice. I personally see myself getting to be sub-30 OH before I get sub-20 with both hands. I have never known anyone in person who can cube at anywhere near the speed as I have...
Yish, I am looking forward to seeing your films.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 2, 2007)

this makes me wanna learn evry single damn PLL :|


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 2, 2007)

How the hell can you go from a 20 second average to a 13 second average in 2 weeks?


----------



## CorwinShiu (Oct 2, 2007)

Your progress really depends on how much you love cubing, and how much you want to get fast. I subbed 20 in less then 7 months, and right now on my 9th, I average 17.xx

Yish, I believe you _are_ finger tricking. From what you said, about the tiggers, that's all it is. The index fick. It just seems so much more because we do it smoothly, like R U2 R' U2. It looks like we are finger tricking everything, but we really are just spinning U with our Index.


----------



## FredZ (Oct 2, 2007)

i just broke sub 25 and have been cubing since april, i try to cube purely for speed and but by doing this i have fun, also i have kept a log for pretty much every week since i started. Doing the sunday cotest is a good way to improve as i always try to beat what i got the previous week.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 2, 2007)

Grr i never keep a real cube log -.-


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Oct 3, 2007)

I been cubing for 4 months now, and today i took my average down to 27 secs=D Lately my times have dropped fast and i hope they will continue doing that


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 3, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How the hell can you go from a 20 second average to a 13 second average in 2 weeks?



I still think this is basically impossible.


----------



## Theromy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to try that sunday contest thing, and work hard to beat my previous. Over the past week my average has dropped from 35-30 seconds. About 3-4 weeks ago I was amazed that I got 45 seconds on a lucky single solve. 

Today I've no been 3x3x3ing much, my 4x4x4, 2x2x2 and square 1 arrived. Learnt how to solve all of them today (2x2x2 pretty much general knowledge, 4x4x4 had to learn parity and some tips on getting edge pairs, Square 1 I just fiddled around with since there are barely any tutorials for it that I could find and understand)


----------



## Worms (Oct 3, 2007)

my progress since 09 june 2005 to 25 may 2007

http://www.usuarios.lycos.es/worms/tiempos.htm


----------



## hdskull (Oct 3, 2007)

i keep on forgetting if i started speedcubing in mar or in may, -__-, but then i just realized when i started speecubing i had be doing sunday contests, so i looked back, and i started in May after SAT.

so here:

sub 40: 1 month(started at around 50 seconds, because i knew how to solve the cube before i started speedcubing)

sub 30: 1 more month.

sub 20: 2 more months, today, i got my first sub 20 avg, and i think it was only because i was in good condition, and everything went smooth.

so yea, i don't cube a lot, maybe 20 solves a day at MOST.

and i'm also interested in how to get from 20 to sub 15...... no even 2 weeks, if i can get to that in 4 weeks, i'm fine. haha. maybe it is possible...

oh btw, i know about 35 OLLs ? i don't use everyone of them that i know, because it takes too long to recall. and all PLLs.

EDIT: also, i got my sub 20 by accident, i was just gonna time separate parts of CFOP using huskyomega's timer, haha.


----------



## Todd (Oct 3, 2007)

Kind of amusing that so many people's fastest solves are lucky solves... My quickest lucky solve (PLL skip in my case)is only like 23 seconds and my quickest is 20s (sune OLL + U' Perm)... I almost feel left out, i get a pll or oll skip and i look at the time only to be disappointed.

Anyway...

How long are you people able to spend on it? Personally only about an hour or so a day.


----------



## joey (Oct 3, 2007)

Todd said:


> Kind of amusing that so many people's fastest solves are lucky solves...



Isn't that kind of natural to assume? Since you skip a step, you will have missed several seconds, so the time will be faster.


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 3, 2007)

yish is my schoolmate, and even though he doesnt perform well(purposely =D) when i challenge him, his F2L is godly. and i mean it.

he knows around 15 OLLS, and maybe 4-5 PLL. his PLL=my LL in school, but i don't how he manages to sub 15 that way. without olls and plls, i believe his f2l is 15- 6~7 = 8 to 9 seconds. cross+f2l in 8 to 9 seconds? possible sumtimes for me, but very seldom. PLUS he is a wrister. the only finger trick he can do is R U R'. 

now call that holysht. OMFG. Go make some videos goddammit.


----------



## yish (Oct 3, 2007)

cos i take a long time to warm up.. and nah i get sub 15, if i meet OLLs (one FuRRuF, then solve) and a pll which i know. if i get a pll like a G, then i am seriously gged (pun half intended), i have to swap corners and solve edges. which will bring me down to 19, and if i am really unlucky, my cube pops or i get a 20.

and f2l, just practice la


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 3, 2007)

dun tell me your average of 13 dint have any such solves in 12 cubes?


----------



## yish (Oct 3, 2007)

got la  but i recover my timing with even faster timings. i got my nice 10.09 during that average run.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2007)

Worms said:


> my progress since 09 june 2005 to 25 may 2007
> 
> http://www.usuarios.lycos.es/worms/tiempos.htm



At last, a progress time-line which seems human, something I can relate to. I must say your record keeping is very impressive.


----------



## yish (Oct 3, 2007)

out of curiosity, how do you people keep track of your averages?

for me i use JNetCube. useful little tool. is anyone different?


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2007)

I use JNetCube as well. I reckon I'm going to keep a log of all my results from now on, using sigmaplot or some other spreadsheet application, to measure my progress, and come out with some crazy stats for a laugh!! I'll see if there is any 1/f noise in my progress


----------



## DarkArcher (Oct 3, 2007)

Time for a more realistic progress report lol... Anyway I started cubing sometime in july 2007, so I guess it has been about 3 months since then. My average is currently 35s. I was a little unlucky in a sense because I had to switch speed cubing methods for F2L specifically from Petrus (inefficiently done Petrus) to Fridrich. As many know, Fridrich F2L needs alot of practice, maybe even more than PLLs. 

I hit a time barrier of 36s average with the Petrus F2L + 3 LLL, so I decided to move onto Fridrich F2L + 3 LLL because I just couldn't do many finger tricks with Petrus F2L. Switching was really hard as I had to settle for slower averages when I knew I could do better with another method I know. I was tempted to stick with Petrus F2L, but I endured and my effort finally paid off since I'm able to achieve similar averages now with Fridrich F2L. In addition, I know that there's still potential to get faster based on spotting time unlike the Petrus F2L I once used. However, due to upcoming major examinations, I will have to discipline myself and limit my cubing everday. Wish I had picked speedcubing up last year... I would have had more time on my hands then.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2007)

I finished learning the pure Fridrich method a couple of weeks ago (All OLL and PLL). Although it has lowered my times, my F2L is so rubbish that it seems superfluous, hehe!! When I try to go fast I just sieze up and panic. I become unable to spot the pairs. I might buy a metronome or do yoga


----------



## DarkArcher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea... you can try moving the pieces slower but having a more fluent spotting, you'll find that your timings are about the same as fast choppy solving.


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 4, 2007)

DarkArcher said:


> Yea... you can try moving the pieces slower but having a more fluent spotting, you'll find that your timings are about the same as fast choppy solving.



sometimes even much better! it freaks me out occasionally because it seems to be a contradiction, but sometimes if i try going slower, i end up with almost exact same times, if not better.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 4, 2007)

u don't need to buy a metronome, just go to metronomeonline.com or onlinemetronome.com one of those has a free online metronome


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 4, 2007)

yish, I want a video.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 4, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> he is a wrister. the only finger trick he can do is R U R'.


What does that exactly mean? Does he regularly use index fingers for U-turns, or only in that specific move sequence? I'd like to see a video, too.


----------



## yish (Oct 4, 2007)

chue helped me set up a topic. >< you can see it there.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/v/0GhmPdMTOOE <--- link


----------



## Pedro (Oct 4, 2007)

I've cubing for more than 2 years now and my best average is 14.11...

it doesn't seem possible that you got to 15 seconds in 4 months...not even Harris Chan did that 

seriously, you must cube all day long to do that...and I still don't think it's possible


----------



## yish (Oct 4, 2007)

well, the cube craze hit my school in june. so i competed against people who were faster than me and was forced to improve ><


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 5, 2007)

but 2 weeks for average 19 to 13(and averaging around 15)? thats better than harris lol.


----------



## amateurguy (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel REALLY like a newbie here. I had a really old cheap cube that sort of broke a few years back, but that's when I learnt how to solve a cube (took me 1 hour ) A new good cube came for my birthday this year, so I learnt up speedcubing. Oh well, 2 months of speedcubing:

1st day - 10 mins
2nd day - 5 mins
1 week later - 2.5 mins
1 and a half weeks later - 2 mins
2 weeks later - 2.5 mins (Tried new method: after cross, flip cube upside down. Yes, I am THAT newbie-ish)
3 weeks later - broke 2-minute barrier
About 5 weeks later - 1.5 mins
7 weeks later - 60 secs

My newbie method (learnt from Jasmine Lee's solution page): 
Cross (at the top) --> 1st layer corners (I try to catch a Fridrich pair if I see one) --> 2nd layer --> 4-look LL (Orient edges --> Permute corners --> Orient corners --> Permute edges)

And I'm just beginning to hit a sub-1 min average  What should be by next step?


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not an expert but I reckon you should figure out f2l intuitively (nothing stops you looking-up some algs, as long as you understand what they do) and just systematically practice f2l when solving from now on


----------



## jeanpaul4289 (Dec 22, 2007)

I been cubing almost for 1 month and a half, this is my log..:

Average Times:
Nov 1 - like 10 mins ( i dint remember)
Nov 2 - like 5
Nov 6 - 1.04 mins
Nov 12 - 55. 33 secs
Nov 18 - 48.81 secs
Nov 24 - 42.23 secs
Dec 4 - 38.75 secs
Dec 11 - 34.67 secs
Dec 20 - 31.29 secs

i thinks this is a quicks progress, tell me yours opinions please ...
Note: i practice 1 or 2 hours everyday


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2007)

I just think it's funny to see how quickly people improve nowadays. I've consistently been one of the slowest to improve at speedcubing, even though I've practiced nearly every day the entire time I've been cubing. I've found over the years though that often I practiced hard and not smart, meaning I worked very hard to figure out better finger tricks to my bad LL algs rather than just learning better LL algs.

It took me about a year to get sub-30 on average, then another 3 years 10 months after that to get my first sub-20 average. From there I took about another year to get sub-18, then another year to get sub-16. My personal best average now is 13.89 but I typically average in the mid 15's with the occasional 14.xx average on a good day. I practice mainly BLD cubing nowadays so I am very happy with that, but I would still like to improve and achieve a sub-15 average in competition.

So for those who think they are slow to improve, there are others of us out there. Not everyone is a cubing robot, there are indeed some of us regular humans out there too ;-)

Chris


----------



## FU (Dec 22, 2007)

I started with toys R us LBL method in mid sep until around mid oct, i started on fridrich. My timeline is something like:

Mid-Sep 1:40
Mid-Oct 1:00
Start of Nov slightly below 30
Start of Dec low 20s
Mid-Dec 19.44 best average

i will try to make the timeline more accurate when i decide to flip through the tonnes of Average 10 of 12s .txt files i have in my comp


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> yish is my schoolmate, and even though he doesnt perform well(purposely =D) when i challenge him, his F2L is godly. and i mean it.
> 
> he knows around 15 OLLS, and maybe 4-5 PLL.



An 8-9sec F2L isn't "godly" in my opinion.

If you only know 15 OLLs and 5 PLLs, that was a lucky case in the video, then.


----------



## MiloD (Dec 23, 2007)

I started mid august with petrus on 3x3:

4 weeks for 1 minute average
3 weeks for 50 seconds
3 more for 40 seconds
4 weeks for 30 seconds
I'm at 27.xx now

5x5 was much jumpier but i went from about 8 mins to 4 in 3 to 4 weeks. 

4x4 started at about 4:xx. went down to mid 2's rather quickly, and stayed there for about 3 weeks, i don't practice this one much becuse my cube locks up a lot and 5x5 is more fun

blindfolded progress is still very easy. If i do 10 solves in one day i can lower my times by 30 seconds. however i'm lucky if i do 2 in a day mostly because i find the whole thing tedious.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2007)

yish said:


> chue helped me set up a topic. >< you can see it there.
> 
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/v/0GhmPdMTOOE <--- link



You're a cheater. At "two" during the countdown you clearly make a D turn.


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> yish said:
> 
> 
> > chue helped me set up a topic. >< you can see it there.
> ...



Hmm, yes this is true, the visible corner changes from red to yellow. Can't do that!!


----------



## MiloD (Dec 23, 2007)

idk ...i don't trust this guy for some reason, theres something fishy about the video and his posts...


----------



## brad711 (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been speedcubing for a little less than 2 months. (In 2004 I learned to solve, but averaged 1:30ish. I didn't cube from 2004 until November 2007) My times dropped like a rock as soon as I learned Friedrick, and I am at 25 record and 35ish average.


----------



## Me (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll play the role of Forum Flamer here....

Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. Yish is fake. 

And you know it to be true.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 25, 2007)

I posted in here a couple months ago. Its was funny to see what I wrote. It was certainly true.
I have been cubing for about 9 months and have been stuck at the 20.xx barrier for quite some time, 2 or 3 months. But I have averaged under 24 seconds OH every day this week  I just want sub-20 before I have been cubing for one year. Then I can push sub 20 OH shortly after.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 25, 2007)

I feel slow and this thread is depressing me haha. anywaaays, i've been cubing for about 3 months and 4x4x4ing since 10/10/07 and my pbs are in my sig... so how's my progress? (lie to me... i don't want the truth XD) lol

oh and my excuse for such a slow 3x3x3 is cuz i use a 4x4x4 to take all my times and i cant do triggers with it


----------



## Jacco (Dec 25, 2007)

I've been cubing since november '07, almost 2 months now. Started with 2-3 minutes, after one month of cubing I competed in Netherlands 2007, averaging ~1:20. Now, after another month of cubing I'm averaging sub-40's. Also started to do 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 BLD.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 25, 2007)

wow... one month and you're getting sub 1:30... lol i have low standards i guess but to me that's fast. good job dude... lol


----------



## Jacco (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, I just had a lot of time I guess. Nice 4x4 times btw, how do you handle parity? I just can't get those algorithms learned, I'm not doing it very often, because I like the 5x5 more (less parity =P).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

4x4x4 parities are easy to remember if you write them down like this: (small letters are double layer turns)
Corner-Parity
u2U2 r2R2
u2 r2R2
U2 r2R2

Corner+Edge-Parity
x'
u2 R2
u F2
u F2 R2
u R2
u' R2
u R2
u2 R2


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 27, 2007)

wow... that's all? for my corner parity i have to do an edge parity then a T-perm.... and my oll parity is terrible... takes forevver.... adds around 15secs to my time *anger*.. haha. 

and my 4x4x4 isn't that good... gotta get sub 3 by the end of the year...


----------



## alexc (Dec 29, 2007)

Took me 4 and 1/2 months to go from 2-3 minutes to 19.93 seconds. (on average)


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 29, 2007)

My cube log. 

3x3 Times (average, new personal record)
September 13- First day of cubing.  ~2:45
September 14- ~2:00
September 16- 1:16.27, 1:03.34
September 29- 1:02.47, 47.53
October 1- 49.81, 40.88
October 2- 50.92, 33.45 (lucky)
October 4- 53.07
October 14- 42.68
October 19- 40.44
October 20- 38.95, 32.56
October 21- 35.81, 31.61
October 26- 31.69, 25.97
November 8- 31.22, 21.06
November 10- 27.83, 20.78 (lucky)
November 16- 29.51
November 19- 28.27
November 20- 27.16
November 23- 25.22
December 4- 26.50
December 6- untimed, 18.88 (lucky)
December 15- 23.51, 19.06 (nonlucky), 18.08 (lucky)
December 19- 22.39
December 23- 20.74, 16.76 (lucky)
December 24- 23.77
December 28- 21.68, 17.22 (nonlucky)


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think i am doing pretty well for cubing since...lets say November, so almost 3 months. Check out my times in my sig, let me know if i am horrible (tell the truth!!)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> i think i am doing pretty well for cubing *since...lets say November, so almost 3 months*. Check out my times in my sig, let me know if i am horrible (tell the truth!!)


I don't wanna comment on your cubing skills, but your math skills, they blow.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 30, 2007)

July: First solved it, around 2 min

August: Improved greatly.. averaged around 50 sec.

September: 40 seconds on average

October: high 30s on average

November: Mid 30s on average

December: worked on my f2l ALOT, average 24 sec.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Dec 31, 2007)

I started cubing: November 20, 2007

Achievements:
SUB-1 / December 17,2007 - 57.42 seconds D YAY!


----------



## keemy (Jan 1, 2008)

i started in febuary 2006 and i remember it took me a couple months 3~4 to get to sub 30 and then by September i had some low 20 avgs but then i never broke 20 until last summer now i usually avg 16~18 when i am really focusing


----------

